# Add printer to hp director



## mailliw

On my Compaq Presario SR 1053wm I have hp Director scanning software. I have a hp psc1300 series and a hp Scanjet 4200c on my comp. When I use hp director I am offered only the psc1300 as a choice. How can I get hp director to use my hp scanjet 4200c?
Thank You


----------



## Seth

try downloading the latest/proper drivers drivers...


----------



## HP_TDI

^^ what he said. Also I think if you run the director setup disk again, there should be a choice to find another device to use with the Director. If you can't find it, than it should be in the updated driver. 
Mailliw - PM me.. we're both in AL (I'm in Birmingham). If you can't find updated drivers, I have my install disk that I can burn for you..


----------

